# The 2009 NBA Draft (To Be Continued?)



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Anyone notice some real odd moves being made last night? The more and more I look at who was selected, the more and more I believe that teams are posturing for a flurry of trades. We've already seen a number of trades occur in the just the past 72 hours, involving some of the league's biggest names, and likely will see the 2nd wave of them when teams becomes eligible to make sign and trades. Here's a couple teams I think that will be active on that front in the next couple weeks:

*Minnesota Timberwolves*
I was as shocked as everyone was when they selected both Ricky Rubio and Johnny Flynn. My initial impression was that there was a draft day deal in place but when neither David Stern, Russ, or a host of ESPN reporters mentioned nothing of it, I assumed something else was up. Although Kahn still insists that both those guys can play together, I don't think anyone is foolish enough to believe that. The Wolves, however, made the right business decision selecting both these guys. Whether they make a deal immediately or later, THEY WILL MAKE A DEAL. In the mean time, they can sit tight and develop these guys; observing, which one will be the better fit for them now and in the future. Donnie Walsh needs to be prepared when their done observing and ready to make a move.

*Golden State Warriors*
Those dirty ****ers! LOL. As much as I can see Steph Curry fitting in with Monta Ellis offensively, I don't see them keeping Curry. There have been whispers of the team looking to make a deal for Amare Stoudamire and I can certainly see them needing the assistance of a 3rd team; enter the Knicks. While the Suns are trying to ditch Amare they still hope to remain competitive in order to keep Steve Nash. While the Warriors could certainly pony-up impressive assets in a trade, I don't think they have players that can win you ball games. As much as the Knicks are basically in the same boat, we do have players that can at least play a prominent role in doing so. _*I could honestly see David Lee being shipped to the Suns in exchange for a contract and the rights to Steph. Such a move avoids the Warriors having to give up Andris Biendris (contract and value) and still gives the Suns a young big man to work with.*_ 

*Milwaukee Bucks*
Brandon Jennings made it late to his own draft. Do you honestly think Scott Skiles, a coach known for being a hard ***, wants a guy like that on his team? They went for the best value available and I definitely could see him being shipped when they find an appropriate trade. They need a 3, in the wake of the RJ trade, and I could see Wilson Chandler as the centerpiece in such a deal. He's a Scott Skiles guy, he fits a need and he has potential. I'm just not sure whether I want him though.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I got real upset when warriors took curry but what can we do? I certainly don't want Brandon Jennings, neither do I think he'll fit in the Bucks future. Ultimately wolves are holding onto an asset in Rubio, since he hasn't signed yet, anything can happen, Kahn might possibly be holding on waiting for something better. We'll ultimately have to wait and see how things pan out. I'm also interested in seeing these guys play, hopefully good things will come out of it.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> I got real upset when warriors took curry but what can we do? I certainly don't want Brandon Jennings, neither do I think he'll fit in the Bucks future. Ultimately wolves are holding onto an asset in Rubio, since he hasn't signed yet, anything can happen, Kahn might possibly be holding on waiting for something better. We'll ultimately have to wait and see how things pan out. I'm also interested in seeing these guys play, hopefully good things will come out of it.


I'm there with you on Brandon Jennings. An attitude like his is not what's needed on this team especially with how the whole Marbury situation played out. I also agree with you on Rubio; it's no done deal he'll be a Knick. We obviously have to put together a package that'll attract them into making a deal although Rubio's ability to stay over in Spain is always leverage. Not many big market teams are in as bad a situation as us, making it unlikely they would sell the farm just for Rubio. We also have the added benefit that Kahn (Wolves GM) has a tight enough relationship where we can expect communication between both parties before any moves are made.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I disagree with you two. If the Bucks come a callin with Brandon Jennings for Wilson Chandler I take the deal. I wouldn't mind Steph Curry for D.Lee either, and that would be a great backcourt. The reason I vehemently objected to Curry was because I knew he'd be our PG. I didn't want that at all. Having Jennings and Curry would be a very strong backcourt in the future.


----------



## Kiyaman2 (May 31, 2009)

*There is no justifying Minny stupidness, which threw a hard curve-ball in this draft.....*
Curry college performance made him the 3rd to 6th pick in this draft class. 
Minny traded to have two lower picks (5 & 6) before draft night to select two of the best available players they felt would Mesh well with their upcomming young star players 6.10 Jefferson & 6.10 Love. 
To select 4 PG's out of this draft shows they have some poor-poor scouts that could not figure out the best two PG's that would fit their team. 

5 (5) Ricky Rubio 
6 (6) Jonny Flynn 
18 (18) Ty Lawson 
28 (28) Wayne Ellington 
15 (45) Nick Calathes 
17 (47) Henk Norel 


Minny now have 21 players on their roster after draft night with no SF on their 21 player roster.....not selecting SF-Young whom was forced to play PF the last two seasons in college showed.....how slow and incomplete the Minny organization has become in NBA B-Ball. 

If the Knicks trade a proven up-comming star player (SF-Wilson Chandler) to such a Bum Organization Minny for an unproven semi-pro Euro league player (Ricky Rubio). 
My friends and I will set up and form a "Fire Walsh & defenseless-Dantoni" outside of MSG throughout next season (we all are hard core Knick-fans that work close to MSG). 

Donnie Walsh did very well on (2009) draft night by trading lockerroom poison Q.Richardson (should've been traded in the 2008 draft night along with Crawful), Walsh selecting a Knick need with the 8th pick a BIGMAN (6.10 Jordan Hill), then buying a pick for a 6.2 combo-guard Douglas to challenge Larry Hughes for playingtime was all good. 
Walsh better not mess up this decent draft night by getting Ricky Rubio draft rights this offseason. 
I rather watch Rubio first two seasons in the NBA on the next team....the same with Gallo. 

Now Walsh have to sit down with Nate & Lee to resign them to reasonable salaries by giving them both the rights to their trade options in a contract. To sign and trade them would mean taking on an additional contract inwhich adds to the 2010 salary cap plus a new attitude to deal with in the lockerroom, practice, and on the court. 

The GS Warriors coach Don Nelson want two fast combo-guards running the point along side of Steven Jackson (Ellis & Curry). They tried slowa$$ Jamal Crawful but he was two slow and had a bad habit of dribbling when he should be passing the ball. 

The Sacremento Kings 4th selection of 6.5 Tyreke Evans should've been an eye opener (Red Flag) about all the top PG's in this draft that came to the Kings draft camp to compete. The Kings were in desperate need of a PG and chose to go with Spain 6.3 Sergio, a 3 year NBA veteran that average 13 mpg in his career, rather than any of the PG's that came to their camp with their 4th and 23rd pick. 

*The Sacremento Kings 4th pick should've been a warning to Minny....they have NO excuses...*


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Kiyaman...please do your homework*

First, Minnesota has already traded 2 of the PGs drafted. They also drafted Ellington who is a very good shooter and scorer. Yes, Chandler is a good player. You have to give up good to get good back. Besides, Gallo would be able to play SF and he is also a good defender. Did you not know that Rubio was voted defensive player of the year? Just because a guy is a good offensive player doesn't mean he is bad at defense. For Rubio, defense is a means to a end. You get steals and stops, you get to get out and run. He has said as much and if you watched him play you would see it in practice. There are 3 sure things in this draft.....Griffin, Curry, and Rubio. After that, its a wait and see.

BTW, I don't mind making a commitment so....Curry will be rookie of the year and Rubio does not end up in NY.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

knicksfan said:


> I disagree with you two. If the Bucks come a callin with Brandon Jennings for Wilson Chandler I take the deal. I wouldn't mind Steph Curry for D.Lee either, and that would be a great backcourt. The reason I vehemently objected to Curry was because I knew he'd be our PG. I didn't want that at all. Having Jennings and Curry would be a very strong backcourt in the future.


I think Brandon Jennings has a Sebstian Telfair career. Tons of glam/hype and little substance on the floor. As much as Jennings is young, he appears to have too many character issues for me to believe he can contribute to anything successful. Just look at what he did in the draft. Because he didn't think he'd go lottery, he decides not to take part in the ceremony. What the hell is that? If he didn't go lottery, it would be the result of his own actions with the lack of maturity he's demonstrated and me-first attitude. But what happens when he gets drafted 10th? He show's up late and makes an entire mockery of the events (and don't think he didn't stage that to get more attention for himself). Where's the accountability? And you want to trust the offense to this guy? I mean, how many guys (Jameer Nelson comes to mind) were considered good prospects and didn't get drafted till much later than they were suppose to? That little stunt he pulled is exactly what's wrong with Brandon Jennings and why I'd never want him to be apart of my team; he'd immediately turn people off.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Kiyaman...please do your homework*



alphaorange said:


> First, Minnesota has already traded 2 of the PGs drafted. They also drafted Ellington who is a very good shooter and scorer. Yes, Chandler is a good player. You have to give up good to get good back. Besides, Gallo would be able to play SF and he is also a good defender. Did you not know that Rubio was voted defensive player of the year? Just because a guy is a good offensive player doesn't mean he is bad at defense. For Rubio, defense is a means to a end. You get steals and stops, you get to get out and run. He has said as much and if you watched him play you would see it in practice. There are 3 sure things in this draft.....Griffin, Curry, and Rubio. After that, its a wait and see.
> 
> BTW, I don't mind making a commitment so....Curry will be rookie of the year and Rubio does not end up in NY.


If Rubio doesn't end up in NY, then I hope it'll be Flynn. You were dead on when you considered him in the mold of a Chris Paul. I have problems with his height, which limit his ability to see over the defense but he's too talented to pass up. I'd give up Wilson Chandler and Nate Robinson for him, if it is at all possible to trade for him.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*You misunderstood me, Twinkie..*

I think Rubio will be the one traded. He won't play for the wolves. I just don't think he gets traded to NY.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: You misunderstood me, Twinkie..*



alphaorange said:


> I think Rubio will be the one traded. He won't play for the wolves. I just don't think he gets traded to NY.


Well why somewhere else and not NY?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

why dies jennings have character issues? cause he went to europe?, cause he called out rubio for not working out with any other pgs, cause he is confident, and to the person who said he showed up late to his own draft didnt really follow along with what he was watching, his agent advised him to pull out of the green room cause he didnt have a lottery gurantee, not because he was "late" for the biggest day of his entire life.. as a Bucks fan i fully understand that he is a boom or bust player and when you are a small market club you need to take chances like that, NY in all sports just needs to open their wallets and top tier fa's come running, its just the nature of the game. I am sick of the Bucks constantly going the safe route ala signing Redd to a max deal, Jennings very well may flame out, but he could dominate in the next two years..we will find out, thats why the play the games... also I hate rubio, he seems like a douche right from the mold of yi, Rubio is just as much a shot in the dark as Jennings hell outside of Lawson none of these pg's have overwhelming experiance coming into the league.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

roux2dope said:


> why dies jennings have character issues? cause he went to europe?, cause he called out rubio for not working out with any other pgs, cause he is confident, and to the person who said he showed up late to his own draft didnt really follow along with what he was watching, his agent advised him to pull out of the green room cause he didnt have a lottery gurantee, not because he was "late" for the biggest day of his entire life.. as a Bucks fan i fully understand that he is a boom or bust player and when you are a small market club you need to take chances like that, NY in all sports just needs to open their wallets and top tier fa's come running, its just the nature of the game. I am sick of the Bucks constantly going the safe route ala signing Redd to a max deal, Jennings very well may flame out, but he could dominate in the next two years..we will find out, thats why the play the games... also I hate rubio, he seems like a douche right from the mold of yi, Rubio is just as much a shot in the dark as Jennings hell outside of Lawson none of these pg's have overwhelming experiance coming into the league.


Going to Europe wasn't an issue nor did I insinuate it was. Calling out Rubio was an issue because he himself would later admit that his intentions were to "hype up the draft." There is a fine line between confidence and arrogance, which Jennings continually treads into the arrogant zone; something that can destroy a team i.e. the Marbury situation. 

And I'm fully aware of what happened on draft night. What does that say about a person to miss "the biggest day of his life" simply because he didn't get into the top 15? How narcissitic can you be? How many solid NBA hopefulls haven't had their names called AT ALL and still dealt with that reality to become successful pros? But because he got picked 10th, everything is fine and disrespect the ceremony like that? Please. You can keep him over their in Buck-land. I just hope Walsh doesn't entertain any deals for him.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Going to Europe wasn't an issue nor did I insinuate it was. Calling out Rubio was an issue because he himself would later admit that his intentions were to "hype up the draft." There is a fine line between confidence and arrogance, which Jennings continually treads into the arrogant zone; something that can destroy a team i.e. the Marbury situation.
> 
> And I'm fully aware of what happened on draft night. What does that say about a person to miss "the biggest day of his life" simply because he didn't get into the top 15? How narcissitic can you be? How many solid NBA hopefulls haven't had their names called AT ALL and still dealt with that reality to become successful pros? But because he got picked 10th, everything is fine and disrespect the ceremony like that? Please. You can keep him over their in Buck-land. I just hope Walsh doesn't entertain any deals for him.


His agent advised him to not attend cause they didnt want him to sit back there alone if he fell into the 20's, and get the same treatment guys like Aaron Rodgers and Brady Quinn got.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

TwinkieFoot said:


> I think Brandon Jennings has a Sebstian Telfair career. Tons of glam/hype and little substance on the floor. As much as Jennings is young, he appears to have too many character issues for me to believe he can contribute to anything successful. Just look at what he did in the draft. Because he didn't think he'd go lottery, he decides not to take part in the ceremony. What the hell is that? If he didn't go lottery, it would be the result of his own actions with the lack of maturity he's demonstrated and me-first attitude. But what happens when he gets drafted 10th? He show's up late and makes an entire mockery of the events (and don't think he didn't stage that to get more attention for himself). Where's the accountability? And you want to trust the offense to this guy? I mean, how many guys (Jameer Nelson comes to mind) were considered good prospects and didn't get drafted till much later than they were suppose to? That little stunt he pulled is exactly what's wrong with Brandon Jennings and why I'd never want him to be apart of my team; he'd immediately turn people off.



i'm gonna disagree here, telfair is not the physical freak jennings is .

sebastian is quick but jennings is much quicker and faster, with the nba's rules favoring aggressive, penetrating quick pg's. he has a good bit better chance of success

i agree with the character issues because he certainly had them in chigh school, but in europe much was said about how he became at least a much humbler player which is why in the end his gamble worked .

as doc rivers said about rondo, players dont have to love you or even like you but as a point guard they have to love playing with you.

as long as he maintains a more team oriented approach on the court he wont have problems ...but if he is only passing to get assists or to make himself look good like he did in high school, his career will be irrelevant.

the gamble is that his interviews were relatively honest and euro-job training took hold on his psyche...i think it did.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

roux2dope said:


> His agent advised him to not attend cause they didnt want him to sit back there alone if he fell into the 20's, and get the same treatment guys like Aaron Rodgers and Brady Quinn got.





> Social Media Biting Back at Brandon Jennings?
> Saturday, June 27, 2009
> Posted By Chris Littmann 11:10 PM
> The last few weeks have been a cautionary tale of how to not manage your image on the web for athletes. Dwyane Wade has had some very non-PG friendly comments (seriously NSFW) on his Twitter page that would probably surprise many, given his ultra-clean image. J.R. Smith and Eddy Curry allegedly had a USTREAM broadcast going in their car when they were pulled over by police during the wee hours of the night. (Smith tried to deny a lot of what happened the next day, but wouldn't really say what was incorrect in the report written by Inside Hoops.)
> ...


http://http://www.sportingnews.com/blog/The_Baseline/entry/view/26042/social_media_biting_back_at_brandon_jennings


This is why I'd never want Brandon Jennings on my team and why he's not going to cut it in this league. Again, no sense of accountability, maturity, etc.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> http://http://www.sportingnews.com/blog/The_Baseline/entry/view/26042/social_media_biting_back_at_brandon_jennings
> 
> 
> This is why I'd never want Brandon Jennings on my team and why he's not going to cut it in this league. Again, no sense of accountability, maturity, etc.


Im not gonna lie to you, when i read this, it worried me


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm sure the league office will be talking to him about that, they always do. The Knick fans are going to light his *** a new one when he comes to the garden, if he gets playing time that is. lmao


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> i'm gonna disagree here, telfair is not the physical freak jennings is .
> 
> sebastian is quick but jennings is much quicker and faster, with the nba's rules favoring aggressive, penetrating quick pg's. he has a good bit better chance of success
> 
> ...


Your right about the Telfair comparison but I was moreso alluding to the endless hype he had coming out of high school and now can't even hack it on subpar NBA teams. The Wolves entered the draft effectively looking to replace Bassy and did. 

As much as Jennings may best him Telfair several departments based upon potential, the guy has proven nothing more than he has potential. What did he do in Europe besides proving that he was a certified bench player? Translate that to a league where the competition is higher and you think he'd fair better? With that attitude he has, I don't think he'll stick around teams long enough for coaches to want to develop him. At a position like PG, where their is such a high turnover rate because of the abundance of viable players, you got to have your **** together and it appears as Jennings does not. I doubt he'll make it much further past his rookie contract before having to head back to Europe.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> I'm sure the league office will be talking to him about that, they always do. The Knick fans are going to light his *** a new one when he comes to the garden, if he gets playing time that is. lmao


Stuff like this makes me believe that they drafted Jennings simply because he was the best player available based upon potential. Their heading into free agency with a very solid PG in Ramon Sessions and needed a guy like Brandon Jennings for leverage. Once he's inked, I think your going to hear about the Bucks looking to send Jennings elsewhere to a bottom feeder willing to gamble on the kids potential. The Pistons seem like one of those bottom-feeders or soon to be bottom-feeders willing to take a chnce on him and hopefully strike it big on a potential guy. I just can't see Jennings and Scott Skiles co-existing.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

roux2dope said:


> Im not gonna lie to you, when i read this, it worried me


It should but I wouldn't worry about it too much. Like I mentioned earlier, I think selecting Jennings was just the Bucks posturing to resign Sessions and have an asset to be dealt later. There's no way Jennings and Skiles are going to coexist. Selecting him was the proper thing to do because he had the best upside available of any player left in the draft at that point. I just hope to G-d that when he is moved, it's not to the Knicks because we have two-Scott Skiles type of players that certainly can fill two areas of need for the Bucks: PG with Tony Douglas and SF with Wilson Chandler.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Your right about the Telfair comparison but I was moreso alluding to the endless hype he had coming out of high school and now can't even hack it on subpar NBA teams. The Wolves entered the draft effectively looking to replace Bassy and did.
> 
> As much as Jennings may best him Telfair several departments based upon potential, the guy has proven nothing more than he has potential. What did he do in Europe besides proving that he was a certified bench player? Translate that to a league where the competition is higher and you think he'd fair better? With that attitude he has, I don't think he'll stick around teams long enough for coaches to want to develop him. At a position like PG, where their is such a high turnover rate because of the abundance of viable players, you got to have your **** together and it appears as Jennings does not. I doubt he'll make it much further past his rookie contract before having to head back to Europe.


yeah i think he'll fare significantly better based on a few factors .

the rules are different here favoring his strengths

skiles is actually an excellent coach for guards , as a former pg he sees the game as a point guard and would prefer to run his offense through the pg...for a ball domminator like jennings this is a match made in heaven.

jenning is europe pretty much bent to the will of his coach , sure it was a bench player , but still , he made a lot of growth between the ears , which is his major weakness.

also the bucks realize he is basically a project , they know they are going to have to wait a year or 2 to get a decent payoff, if it happens sooner its great, but they know they need to be patient.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> yeah i think he'll fare significantly better based on a few factors .
> 
> the rules are different here favoring his strengths
> 
> ...


As much as Skiles has had a decent track record with guards and winning record (relatively speaking), I don't think he's gotten them to play anymore above what they were already capable of doing. I'm thinking back to guys like Jason Kidd (who was already Jason Kidd), Kirk Hinrich (who hasn't made real big strides since coming into the league), and Chris Duhon among others and do not see a real work of art. 

Needless to say, I don't think Jennings will be any different. I don't take him sitting on the bench with his European team as a sign of any real growth. What could he do otherwise? As much as his game show's promise, there have been tons of players in the same position that have done nothing with it because of attitude issues; Tyrus Thomas comes to mind. I got no faith in the kid.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*The thing about Jennings*

is that he has some physical gifts that are unmatched. They are the reason he was drafted, not his mind...or shooting...or ability to run a team. They are hoping that they will be able to reach him and teach him. High risk/reward guy. He'll either be a bench guy or an all star. I don't trust what I have seen of his mind, although I have seen little of him outside of highlight reels. I have no doubt he can score..and will. I just doubt his ability to lead a team.


----------

